# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  XIII Congreso Regantes reunirá 1.000 personas y abordará avances y beneficios

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...eneficios.aspx

*XIII Congreso Regantes reunirá 1.000 personas y abordará avances y beneficios*

*Es el evento más importante del sector del regadío y de la agricultura*

12/12/2013



El XIII Congreso Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes, que se celebrará en Huelva en mayo de 2014, reunirá a más de 1.000 participantes que abordarán los avances tecnológicos en materia de regadíos así como su beneficio económico. Así lo ha avanzado en un comunicado la Comunidad de Regantes Palos de la Frontera (Huelva), encargada de la organización del evento, que significará un gran impulso para la agricultura y economía onubense, así como un escaparate para transmitir la riqueza natural, patrimonial y gastronómica de Huelva. Dicho congreso es el evento más importante del sector del regadío y de la agricultura, que tiene lugar cada cuatro años, cumpliendo éste, 100 años desde su primera edición. 
    El presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes  Palos de la Frontera, José Antonio Garrido, ha afirmado "que desde el  primer momento la comunidad supo de la importancia que tiene que el  congreso tenga un carácter provincial, para que Huelva entera se  beneficie del impacto que supondrá acoger un evento de estas  características".
      La Comunidad de Regantes Palos de la  Frontera, está poniendo todo su empeño para que este Congreso sea un  antes y un después en el sector del regadío nacional.

*El marco para analizar nuevas tecnologías y crear empleo*

      Será un  marco inigualable para transmitir a la sociedad en general la  importancia que tiene el regadío para la agricultura en España, los  avances que se están llevando a cabo con las nuevas tecnologías, así  como el beneficio económico y los puestos de trabajo directos e  indirectos que se generan en la cadena agrícola.
      Asimismo,  dentro del XIII Congreso Nacional de Comunidades se integrarán acciones  que hagan gala de una de las estrellas de la agricultura onubense, la  fresa; así como se darán a conocer las bondades de Palos de la Frontera  del resto de la provincia de Huelva.
      Una de las  características más importantes de la Comunidad de Regantes Palos de la  Frontera, que gestiona un volumen de 18 millones de metros cúbicos, es  que se trata de la única Comunidad de Regantes de España que además de  agua para regadío distribuye agua potable.
      Como aseguran de  esta Comunidad, esta medida se llevó a cabo pensando siempre en el  bienestar de los trabajadores que durante la época de campaña viven en  su mayoría en las mismas fincas donde trabajan y se hacía indispensable  que pudieran disponer de agua potable.
      La Comunidad de  Regantes Palos de la Frontera nació en 1999 con el objetivo de regular y  poner orden a todos los regadíos existentes en la zona, sobre todo  desde el punto de vista legal y administrativo.

----------

